# Diagrama para un STK 411-230E



## cmontoya (Oct 28, 2012)

Hola amigos 
Tengo en mis manos un *STK 411-230E* y lo quiero poner a funcionar  el problema es que no encuentro un diagrama para ponerlo a funcionar.

Alguien tiene un diagrama para este *STK 411-230E* o  alguna pagina donde este??


----------



## jmgm (Oct 28, 2012)

prueba a mirar en su datasheet,seguro biene el diagrama. saludos!


----------



## viktor_284 (Oct 28, 2012)

aqui esta http://www.datasheetarchive.com/STK411-230E-datasheet.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2012)

viktor_284 dijo:


> aqui esta http://www.datasheetarchive.com/STK411-230E-datasheet.html



Ese *NO* es el datasheet, es el anuncio de producto descontinuado a partir de Mayo de 2007



			
				SANYO dijo:
			
		

> Announcement Regarding the Discontinuation of Hybrid IC Products


----------



## LAYOUT (Oct 28, 2012)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Tengo en mis manos un *STK 411-230E* y lo quiero poner a funcionar el problema es que no encuentro un diagrama para ponerlo a funcionar.
> 
> Alguien tiene un diagrama para este *STK 411-230E* o alguna pagina donde este??


 
*Hola compañero *@cmontoya*, ya estan descontinuados pero aqui adjunto cual seria el reemplazo STK415-130E http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/291981/SANYO/STK415-130-E.html*


*John Alex.*


----------



## cmontoya (Oct 28, 2012)

LAYOUT dijo:


> *Hola compañero *@cmontoya*, ya estan descontinuados pero aqui adjunto cual seria el reemplazo STK415-130E http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/291981/SANYO/STK415-130-E.html*
> 
> 
> *John Alex.*




Hola  
Pues mirando el datasheet que me recomendaste hay un diagrama  pero al verlo me entraron muchas dudas sobre la alimentación………y otra cosa  el STK411-230E tiene 22 pines y al pareces el STK que me recomendaste no los tienes


----------



## azapata (Dic 30, 2012)

cmontoya dijo:


> Hola amigos
> Tengo en mis manos un *STK 411-230E* y lo quiero poner a funcionar  el problema es que no encuentro un diagrama para ponerlo a funcionar.
> 
> Alguien tiene un diagrama para este *STK 411-230E* o  alguna pagina donde este??



hola cmontoya aqui te envio el diagrama del stk411-230e espero que te sea de mucha ayuda.


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 30, 2012)

azapata dijo:


> hola cmontoya aqui te envio el diagrama del stk411-230e espero que te sea de mucha ayuda.



Perdona pero no se ve ningun diagrama.


----------

